# Trichorhinophalangeal Syndrome Type 1



## nyyankees (Feb 2, 2010)

does anyone know the dx code for the above?


----------



## EARREYGUE (Feb 2, 2010)

I would code the symptoms since there is not a code for this dx, well I could not find one.
These codes may not be the best, you may want to check the notes to see which symptoms the patient is having you may find better codes to describe problem.

Trichorhinophalangeal syndrome type 1 (medical condition): A rare genetic disorder characterized by bulbous nose (748.1), sparse hair ( 704.8) and coning of epiphyses(732.9).


----------



## tanyaharberts (Feb 3, 2010)

I would say 759.89 Other specified congenital anomalies.  This link is from 2004, but pointed me to the general area:
http://www.ok.gov/health/documents/code manual.pdf

It is also known as Langer-Giedion syndrome, but I don't see that in the ICD-9 book either.


----------



## couchl (Jul 10, 2014)

nyyankees said:


> does anyone know the dx code for the above?



Trichorhinophalangeal syndrome is one of several autosomal deletion syndromes so  try 758.39 on for size.


----------

